# Driftwood ??!!?



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Does any one know we're to get cool pieces of drift wood. I'm wanting a medium sized stump for my fish to swim under and around


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Petsmart should have some, but they are not always very nice looking. You can also buy some from other members on the forum.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

My petsmart Carrys some but there just chunks of wood. I want a stump with branch like roots holding it up of the substraight


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fish gallery - dallas. dallas north aquariums - carrolltion, odyssey pets - carrolltion, plano pets - plano. local lake but make sure it's the right wood.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.manzanita.com/stumps/page4/page4.htm

Mostly larger pieces here, but it's worth a look. Shipping costs can be prohibitive if you only order once piece. Combining orders with others would be one option to offset that.

I favor manzanita wood over the other options.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had some, but one lady and hear friend took it all in one swipe at the swap meet.

I was also about to post manzanita.com too.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely should have gone to the swap meet! There was a lot of different driftwood there! I bought all of Joey's and a nice piece from Tanya. There were some really big pieces at different tables. You might try posting on FishBox and see if anyone took any home they didn't get sold. I've also bought from True Percula, Fish Gallery and Dallas North Aquarium as they all usually have a good selection.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Haiven is selling some on dfwfishbox


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fishyspots said:


> Definitely should have gone to the swap meet! There was a lot of different driftwood there! I bought all of Joey's and a nice piece from Tanya. There were some really big pieces at different tables. You might try posting on FishBox and see if anyone took any home they didn't get sold. I've also bought from True Percula, Fish Gallery and Dallas North Aquarium as they all usually have a good selection.


cool, now I can start putting faces with names.


----------

